# hinge jig



## bigbob (Feb 18, 2011)

I am looking to buy a hinge jig for mortising hinges on inteior doors I was wondering if anyone knows of any that would do the striker plate and the locking plate any help would b great thanks


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

There are a number of different ones but they aren't inexpensive.
http://www.jmlock.com/kwikset-lock-installation-jig-kit.aspx


----------



## bigbob (Feb 18, 2011)

Do they make any to guide a router bit for the striker plate , latch plate and hinges


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

bigbob said:


> Do they make any to guide a router bit for the striker plate , latch plate and hinges


I think woodworking magazine has plans for a shopbuilt jig that will probably do both. I think they even made one on one of their shows.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

This will work on both


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, look for, _door strike and latch router templates_
http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/porter-cable/products/59375.asp?CAWELAID=829718133


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a set made by Irwin, wasn't expensive, came with everything I needed and instructions. It is made of plastic but I've used it a few times and still have it if I need it. Got it at a big box store.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I have *The Milescraft 1213 Door Mortise Kit. *It has templates for just about any size butt hinge, strike plate, and latch plate you might need... ten tough plastic templates in all with an adjustable metal template holder frame, and they include the router bit.
I think it was around $25.

Very easy to work with.


----------



## woodjoiner (Aug 20, 2010)

Making a jig is fairly easy and if you have a bushing guide for your router it's a breeze.

This link may help in understanding more. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1522


----------



## carpenter174 (Mar 23, 2011)

Porter cable makes a nice jig for hinges and strike plates. Both jigs can do doors for 1 3/8 " up to 2 1/2" and the hinge template is adjustable for 2 1/2" to 6" hinges. Both jigs are around $25 each and comes with a bit. If u only have a few doors to do these are great.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 2, 2011)

If you are looking for good store bought templates you can buy them from Templaco.com. They have a great selection of common and not so common templates. For most residential door hangs you will only need a 1"x2 1/4" latch and a 2 1/4" full lip strike. For exterior doors add to that a 1 1/8" x 2 3/4" deadbolt strike. They also have a Multi-stike and latch set that has all of the common templates in one. I used these for a while and they were fine. 

After years of heavy use they got dinged up and when there seemed to be more bondo than wood I made my own. It is easy to do and gave me the flexibility to make them for the way I prefer to work. I made hinge templates and strike templates to exact size with no extra 1/8" for the bushing guide which means no eyeballing a 1/16" with a single pocket template on your layout with a new door in an old jamb. I have a trim router set up with a short carbide 1/2" pattern bit with a 1/2" bearing for these. For latches the templates are oversized and I have another router set up with a pattern bit with a 5/8" bearing. I made them oversized because I still have the location blocks from my Templaco stuff and I like the way they work. If you want to go this rout Templaco also sells the nails and backset stops separately.

The butt plane that Keith pictured is an awesome tool and has earned a place in my door kit. I use it for fixing/adjusting mortises as I am just not fast enough with the tool to compete with a router as my primary method for hardware. I also keep a small vertitas router plane in my kit and have a Stanley #71 in the truck for odd ball stuff that I can't get to with a router.

I have used the Porter Cable plastic templates and wasn't thrilled. The router always felt off balance because they were narrow and I had to carry around extra aluminum coil nails because the supplied ones bent every time i pulled the template. 

Justin


----------

